

The LHC Has Found a New Particle Unlike Any Other Form of Matter - arunc
http://gizmodo.com/the-lhc-has-found-a-new-particle-unlike-any-other-form-1562143028

======
officialjunk
this is big news. i haven't read much about these tretraquark particles yet,
but i wonder if they are stable or decay quickly.

